# Dog show question



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

There's a big dog show in Charleston in a couple of weeks & the schedule lists 9 Maltese 3-6 (0-0)--what does that mean? Also, could someone explain the points, I know to be a Champion they have to get 15 points and 2 majors, what constitutes a major? Thx for your help.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

3(dogs)6(bitches) (0 male special- 0 female special) 
3-6 (0-0)

And there is a point schedule, in california, it takes five females shown to make up a major (3 pts) and 4 for a male. Not jsut entered, but shown. If there are two-three females being shown and you go winner's bitch, you get 1 pt. Four females and your bitch goes Winner's bitch, you get two points -- 5 females and up, 3 pts and the more shown, the more points (up to five points)

Hope that helps and doesn't confuse you!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I am STILL very confused at the points system, but in each state it can be different. In NJ it's 6 bitches to take a major, I believe. The whole point system is VERY confusing! :smpullhair: I'm about to learn quickly though :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> There's a big dog show in Charleston in a couple of weeks & the schedule lists 9 Maltese 3-6 (0-0)--what does that mean? Also, could someone explain the points, I know to be a Champion they have to get 15 points and 2 majors, what constitutes a major? Thx for your help.[/B]


A dog (male or female) must be awarded 15 points to earn its championship title. Two wins must be major wins, 3 points or more, and the major wins must be awarded by two different judges. The AKC has a good explanation for counting points at http://www.akc.org/events/conformation/counting_points.cfm

And here's a link to the current point schedule. It is broken out first by region, and then by breed. South Carolina is in Region 4.
http://www.akc.org/events/conformation/point_schedule.cfm

MaryH


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thx y'all, what's a special?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> Thx y'all, what's a special?[/B]


A "special" is already a Champion who continues to be shown to win (hopefully) breed and all breed points. It's the accumulation of breed and all breed points that give dogs their ranking in the breed or group (such as #1 Maltese). So if a special is entered in a show with 10 other Maltese and wins Best of Breed she/he earns 10 breed points for winning Best of Breed over the other 10 entered.

MaryH


MaryH


----------

